# mid-march inaugural dory run



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

Cisco to Moab.... and you could get a little white water in (class2 to 3-)


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

Green River daily is another option. Anywhere from Nefertiti down.


----------



## kwagunt2001 (Jun 9, 2008)

*R/H or SJ*

ruby horsethief is a good option. Easy to bail if weather looks bad. No rocks to bang your dory on. No permit that time of year. I'll probably be their 3rd week of March in my wood dory.
Favorite easy Early spring trip is Sand Island to Mexican hat on the San Juan. Go to Rec.gov and get a permit. Flow for your dory might be limiting factor. I'd take my wood boat at flows 800+. Maybe a bit lower. Only 2 rapids I can think of that might cause some damage if run incorrectly.
Have fun and enjoy that boat!
MC


----------

